# Cherry MX Red switches for typing?



## Paradigm84

Many people tend to avoid MX Red switches because of the actuation force, so depending how heavy-handed of a typist you are, you might have some issues.

From the data I've collected from the Mechanical Keyboard Club, MX Red's are the 3rd most popular switch overall and for typing.


----------



## Jester435

Typing is best on blue, brown, and clear. You want it to be tactile and not smooth like red. Red just bottoms out


----------



## twerk

I had a keyboard with MX Reds (Corsair K90) and typing on it really wasn't great, I'd end up double tapping and typing letters in the wrong order quite often. I much prefer Browns for typing and gaming, for me they feel much better. It's all based on preference though, just giving you mine


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Typing is best on blue, brown, and clear. You want it to be tactile and not smooth like red. Red just bottoms out


Not everyone uses the tactility of switches like Blues, Browns, Reds, Greens etc, I almost always end up bottoming out my Brown switches, I know people that prefer typing on Blacks/ Reds because of the linearity.


----------



## Zero4549

I'd rank reds second to blues for typing (among commonly available switches), followed by browns and finally blacks (which are just terrible for everything unless you're an overly heavy handed clutz).

Clears, whites, and greens are pretty awesome for typing, but good luck finding a decent board with them.


----------



## candy_van

There is no best switch type for anything really, it's what YOU find most agreeable (different strokes for different folks).

A lot of people prefer some tactile feedback for typing: classically blues, browns and clears were marked as typists switches, but again it's all relative.
Your best bet is to find a shop where you can test some out or order a sample kit from WASD, do some research on the nature of the switch types (Mech KB guide) and make an educated guess.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I'd rank reds second to blues for typing (among commonly available switches), followed by browns and finally blacks (which are just terrible for everything unless you're an overly heavy handed clutz).
> 
> Clears, whites, and greens are pretty awesome for typing, but good luck finding a decent board with them.


If you're really heavy handed you'd make a custom board with MX Super-Blacks (if you could find them), MX Blacks have an actuation force of 60g, Super-Blacks have an actuation force of 150g.


----------



## candy_van

Oh god the horror.....it must be like wading through a tapestry of super tight bungee cords (think of the "ant hill" from Discovery Zone)...


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, it would be pretty difficult to type on, the next step up would just be to use car shock-absorbers.


----------



## QuantumLink

I'm trying to find the ideal switch/keyboard suited for 75% typing 25% gaming.

Does anyone know a solid keyboard that would fit the criteria?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Having used blues, blacks and reds. I prefer reds for gaming and typing, typing on reds right now, they're the best by far in my opinion. I tried blues, I didn't like the tactile bump and the blacks were too heavy. Reds are like blacks but a lot easier to type on. Reds FTW


----------



## Paradigm84

Answer these and we can help more:

Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
Price:
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
USB/ PS2:
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no):
Media keys (yes/ no):
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## candy_van

^ THIS.

Again as I said earlier it's what YOU like, so what someone else likes is essentially meaningless.
Don't base your purchase off what someone else says is the best, because unless you have an idea of what you really want out of a board, you might end up hating it.


----------



## QuantumLink

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cm storm
Price: 70-150$
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Individual backlighting red
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): No preference
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly typing and some gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: No preference
Macro keys (yes/ no): No preference
Media keys (yes/ no): yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): low or medium
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): low


----------



## Durate

I've only ever typed on my keyboard's red switch (K90 as well), and I can say that it works well for me. Not only for gaming but also typing (~70-90 average words per minute), doing programming stuff and essays. Like everyone have said, it's mostly a matter of preference. Only thing I'm sure of is that any kind of mechanical keyboard would outright beat a rubber dome keyboard.

Do take everything with a grain of salt though, everyone is different.


----------



## FlashFir

I've been using browns and its the best. DasSilent - I tend to type a lot, i'm a 140+ WPM typer so they work really well... and I game.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumLink*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cm storm
> Price: 70-150$
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Individual backlighting red
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): No preference
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly typing and some gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: No preference
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No preference
> Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): low or medium
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): low


Given how open you are to different keyboards, you could pretty much go for most of them from here, given you want a light, tactile switch I'd suggest something like a Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns, it's up at the higher-end build quality wise and Ducky boards are among the most popular on OCN (around 13% of people in the Mechanical Keyboard Club are listed as owning a Ducky)


----------



## Heliosphere

I don't mind typing on reds. Even if I bottom out and make typos sometimes, the low actuation force makes typing very easy and fast. If you're used to typing on heavier keys like blacks, then it might be a bit difficult adjusting to reds without bottoming out with too much force. I just switched back to my CM Storm reds after using Ducky greens, and I'm not having trouble at all.

I just decided to start typing on reds again because I feel like the greens I had been using for months require way too much effort to actuate (very heavy keypress at 80 cN, versus 60 cN of black, 50 cN of blue, and 45 cN of red). In fact, the green keys require so much force that I found myself making typos simply because I was trying to type fast and press some keys with inadequate force. As I'm typing on reds, I find myself making typos mainly because my finger slips between keys and end up typing two letters at once. However, since typing on reds is nearly effortless, it's a real joy to type on.

Like everyone else says, it's all based on personal preference. Some people who like blues might find reds too "squishy" because there's no tactile feeling. For me, I type so that I bottom out (or almost bottom out) with just the right amount of force, so there's technically still a tactile response but I don't fatigue myself by using more effort than necessary.

I would recommend reds, both for typing and gaming. However, browns are also very nice for typing on as a compromise between reds and blues. If you don't mind the tenkeyless format and large amount of logo labeling, get a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid (what I'm using). The Rapid has great value in that it has good build quality and a low price that makes it a good starter mechanical.

Quickfire Rapid with red switch (note this is not backlit, but has a red board under the keys)
Quickfire TK with red switch (this is a compact version that's red backlit, released recently)

Edit: Another thing to note is that red switches may be the quietest switch if you don't bottom out too hard.


----------



## QuantumLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Given how open you are to different keyboards, you could pretty much go for most of them from here, given you want a light, tactile switch I'd suggest something like a Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns, it's up at the higher-end build quality wise and Ducky boards are among the most popular on OCN (around 13% of people in the Mechanical Keyboard Club are listed as owning a Ducky)


It seems like a great keyboard but I can't find any retailers&#8230;


----------



## Paradigm84

Where do you live?


----------



## QuantumLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Where do you live?


Canada


----------



## Paradigm84

You could preorder one from NCIX?


----------



## kevindd992002

What does "bottoming out" the keyboard exactly mean?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What does "bottoming out" the keyboard exactly mean?


Pressing the switch all the way down until it won't go any further, typically most people try to avoid this as you end up "wasting travel" as MX switches actuate (send the key signal) at halfway down the travel of the switch.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pressing the switch all the way down until it won't go any further, typically most people try to avoid this as you end up "wasting travel" as MX switches actuate (send the key signal) at halfway down the travel of the switch.


Got that. Thanks!


----------



## Omega215d

The Cm Storm Trigger is a good keyboard if you're looking for red LED back lighting and MX-Brown switches. I enjoy typing and gaming on mine and it has yet to act up. I still have a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate with blue switches and while it was good for typing, I felt it wasn't all that great for gaming when performing certain movements. I also had a go on black switch TT Meka G1 and found that I would end up doubling up on letters while typing so I had to be fully aware of letting off the key and lower the repeat rate. That keyboard ended up going back to the store.


----------



## GOTFrog

I just bought a k70 (red switches) going from a g110 feels the same typing other than the noise, I tried all the colors of switches at Canada Computers and couldnt for the life of me feel the tactile part they all felt similar to me only the force used differed.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumLink*
> 
> This is my first post so I apologize in advance for any ignorant mistakes.
> 
> I'll keep this short.
> 
> I was just wondering if red switches are any good for typing. Does their low actuation force cause many mistypes?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I personally wouldn't recommend reds for typing. Red switches have very low actuation force which can make accidental key presses registering common.

For typing I would recommend browns- similar actuation force of reds but with tactile feedback. Or, if you want a clicky sound then Blues are also a good typing switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> I just bought a k70 (red switches) going from a g110 feels the same typing other than the noise, I tried all the colors of switches at Canada Computers and couldnt for the life of me feel the tactile part they all felt similar to me only the force used differed.


You might have been hammering on the switches, in which case it's difficult to notice the tactile bump.


----------



## d-block

I like blues best for typing and gaming. Don't care for reds as they are too easy to push in for me.


----------



## PhilWrir

Ive been using a red for a little while now.

Its a little "Mushy" for my typing style, but it offers the best balance of actuation force and ease of typing.
At least for me.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Ive been using a red for a little while now.
> 
> Its a little "Mushy" for my typing style, but it offers the best balance of actuation force and ease of typing.
> At least for me.


I used Reds for a while for typing. Once you get used to it they are indeed good for typing. I eventually switched to Browns though and I prefer them, even for gaming. Really not all that different from Reds, the tactile bump is minimal and certainly doesn't get in the way of gaming.


----------



## Sn0

See that everyone has a completely different preference on what they like. Personally I like the Reds for typing, I like the soft linear feel... probably because I'm more of a light typer.


----------



## jrad

I'm using Reds as well, i like gaming and typing on them. The Reds are sensitive when first typing with them but after using it for while i can type insanely fast. The Reds are the only switches ive used so i cant compare them to others yet.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumLink*
> 
> This is my first post so I apologize in advance for any ignorant mistakes.
> 
> I'll keep this short.
> 
> I was just wondering if red switches are any good for typing. Does their low actuation force cause many mistypes?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


People tend to generalize a lot when it comes to switches, like each color is made to perform a certain task perfectly. This is wrong.

I used to loathe the Red switches because they were marketed as the "gamer switch". I bought into the bullcrap that they were absolutely awful for typing until I borrowed my friend's keyboard for a weekend. I previously only used Blues for typing, and my wpm was around 70. Imagine my amazement when my wpm shot up to 90 in a weekend by using the Red switches. I realized that I loved the low actuation point, the linear feel, and the light touch needed.

As much as I loved my Blues, my fingers were being "held back" by the tactile feel and heavier touch required. I make far less mistakes with my Red switches than I did my Blues, but everybody will be different. I ordered a KBC Poker II with Reds just for typing because I love them so much. They're everything I ever wanted in a switch, but I just didn't realize it until I actually felt it with my own fingers.

Moral of the story: Don't let anybody tell you what switches are to be used for. If you want to play games with Blues, do it. If you want to type with Reds, Blacks, or greens, do it. Just buy the switch that feels best to you. I would highly recommend going to a store where you can feel several different switches.


----------



## BulletSponge

I prefer Reds for gaming but DAMN do I hate typing on them.


----------



## VindalooJim

Yeah definitely, what Cherry MX switch is right for you is all down to personal preference.

I own keyboards with the 4 most common cherry switches (blue, brown, black & red) and for me browns are my favorite all rounder- but for someone else is could be a completely different switch, it's highly subjective.

Best advice is ignore what you read on the internet and do your best to try before you buy to find what is right for you and not what people on the internet tell you is best for you.


----------



## exyia

imo Reds are great if you're an *accurate* typer

if you can type very accurately, 100% on the key you want without grazing another, then the fast action of the reds win hands down

but it wasn't until Reds that I realized how inaccurate my typing was. I was simply moving my fingers based off muscle memory rather than feeling for the key I want. Reds highlight every mistype you make, which can be frustrating. I almost gave up, but I just forced myself to type better and now I can't give up the unbeatable quickness of Reds, especially in gaming

Reds just feel like the ultra-hardcore keyboard switch imo


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> imo Reds are great if you're an *accurate* typer
> 
> if you can type very accurately, 100% on the key you want without grazing another, then the fast action of the reds win hands down


I agree with this. I was being held back by the tactile bump and click from my blues. I'm also a really accurate typer, so when I switched to Reds it was like a dream come true. I really feel like my fingers are free to type as fast as they are physically able to now.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I agree with this. I was being held back by the tactile bump and click from my blues. I'm also a really accurate typer, so when I switched to Reds it was like a dream come true. I really feel like my fingers are free to type as fast as they are physically able to now.


Exactly, reds are the best. I can't stand tactile bump, that's why I got rid of my blues. It actually tired my hands out, I can pretty lightly touch the reds and the key still registers, I don't have to bottom out at all, thats what I really like about them.


----------



## CM Aztec

reds are bad for me, after going from rubber domes the reds were awful, i mistyped a lot and made me write slower, i swapped the keyboard with blues and it was perfect for me since i dont play that much games


----------



## Tony_VN

Red mostly is good for games. I can type with reds but I frequently make more mistakes with them compared to the browns

On a good day, I type faster with them without any errors. But very rarely.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

like others have said, its all personal preference. Blues are awesome to type with, but don't mix well in a work setting as the tactile click can really get on peoples nerves.

As far as reds go, they are my favorite as I enjoy the light and linear actuation . Again, it all depends on the person. There's also a much larger world outside of blue/brown/red/black, so don't stop there if your looking for your ideal keyboard. Try grabbing an old IBM buckling spring board, as many prefer to type on those vs MX.


----------



## Shatterist

Personally, after running through all the switches (man mech keyboards are an expensive hobby), I've fallen back in line to using browns (though really it's the only switch I really write about). It all comes down to personal preference, as has been noted repeatedly in past posts. I discovered I'm a light typist, so the actuation force for the blacks and even blues is just too much for me. I could definitely live with reds, though in the end after being acclimated to the tactile bump of the blues and browns, it just felt off not having that bump, though it was also that I'm actually pretty error prone. MX Red switches are fine for typing, so long as you've got a light touch and don't need that tactile bump, but if you're figuratively "fat-fingered", you might be better off going for browns.


----------



## HWI

Switches are purely personal preference.
I think reds are better for everything compared to blacks, browns, blues, and clears(these are the Cherry switches I have personally used, can't speak for the other switches), but there are plenty of people who would disagree with me.


----------



## Kanivakil

I found red switch too mushy for typing. Brown is better for typing and gaming.


----------



## Bucake

browns suck for anything


----------



## skkane

I like reds coming from blues and I type alot. . That clck became a nuisance quickly. Kinda like a "sports" exhaust on a car.

Don't know why they are not supposed to be good for typing but i find them very comfortable, being so light weight and linear. I was scared before I ordered but i like them alot.


----------



## helliace

Sorry for reviving this old thread. I have to say that out of all Cherry MX switches I love red the most for both gaming and typing. Browns are supposed to be the best all-rounder, but I bought a switch tester and found out that MX Browns are too scratchy/sandy and the bump is so muted it's annoying.

The typing experience on Gateron Brown is much better (smoother key travel, sharper bump) and I'd have it over MX Red, such a shame there aren't more Gateron Brown keyboards :/


----------



## Bucake

it's hard for gaterons to become big(ger) when cherry is already such a big name. cherry mx is the standard because it's by far the most known brand to gamers and "casual mech enthusiasts".
i think the majority of coders also still searches for keyboard with cherry mx switches.
besides, gateron are almost, if not totally identical except for material used or something. people probably just figure they are cheaper knock offs from cherries. i certainly didn't care to try them because of how similar they are

on geekhack there will probably be a group buy soon for a keyboard using magnetic (hall effect) switches, now that's interesting! in china, it's already a thing apparently.


----------



## helliace

Gateron switches are not similar but are actually better than the Cherry MX counterparts. The switches are much smoother. This is especially true on Gateron Browns since typing on MX Browns is like typing on sandpaper (hard to describe but it's a scratchy feeling) but on Gateron Browns it's silky smooth. Also Gateron Browns have sharper bumps and IMO, much better sound. After typing on a Gateron Brown keyboard I'll never type on another MX Brown keyboard again! Sadly I had to RMA and refund it and now have to resort to a MX Red keyboard since Gateron keyboard is too expensive here. If you are living in where you can get Gateron keyboards easily, I highly recommend you try them out.

I agree that Cherry MX have a monopoly on the market and I don't like this trend. At least we're seeing progress - Razer uses Kalih switches (which are inferior to the MX ones), while Cooler Master made some Topre keyboards. We need major players making Gateron keyboards


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> it's hard for gaterons to become big(ger) when cherry is already such a big name. cherry mx is the standard because it's by far the most known brand to gamers and "casual mech enthusiasts".
> i think the majority of coders also still searches for keyboard with cherry mx switches.
> besides, gateron are almost, if not totally identical except for material used or something. people probably just figure they are cheaper knock offs from cherries. i certainly didn't care to try them because of how similar they are
> 
> on geekhack there will probably be a group buy soon for a keyboard using magnetic (hall effect) switches, now that's interesting! in china, it's already a thing apparently.


Gateron switch yields are fairly poor, so that coupled with limited manufacturing capacity will mean it will be almost impossible for a big company to use them.

As far as magnetic switches go, Honeywell has had them for ages. There are a lot of moving parts and electronics adding failure points, and hysteresis is hard to control so I am surprised it is getting used again. It's not like the longevity is a factor these days with enthusiasts replacing keyboards well before lifetime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helliace*
> 
> Gateron switches are not similar but are actually better than the Cherry MX counterparts. The switches are much smoother. This is especially true on Gateron Browns since typing on MX Browns is like typing on sandpaper (hard to describe but it's a scratchy feeling) but on Gateron Browns it's silky smooth. Also Gateron Browns have sharper bumps and IMO, much better sound. After typing on a Gateron Brown keyboard I'll never type on another MX Brown keyboard again! Sadly I had to RMA and refund it and now have to resort to a MX Red keyboard since Gateron keyboard is too expensive here. If you are living in where you can get Gateron keyboards easily, I highly recommend you try them out.
> 
> I agree that Cherry MX have a monopoly on the market and I don't like this trend. At least we're seeing progress - Razer uses Kalih switches (which are inferior to the MX ones), while Cooler Master made some Topre keyboards. We need major players making Gateron keyboards


Cooler Master is not going on the Novatouch/Topre train anytime soon again. The Novatouch TKL is EOL now, and was a poor seller unfortunately.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gateron switch yields are fairly poor, so that coupled with limited manufacturing capacity will mean it will be almost impossible for a big company to use them.
> 
> As far as magnetic switches go, Honeywell has had them for ages. There are a lot of moving parts and electronics adding failure points, and hysteresis is hard to control so I am surprised it is getting used again. It's not like the longevity is a factor these days with enthusiasts replacing keyboards well before lifetime.
> Cooler Master is not going on the Novatouch/Topre train anytime soon again. The Novatouch TKL is EOL now, and was a poor seller unfortunately.


A well designed magnetic reed switch would actually be ideal for a keyboard.

Their major disadvantages are irrelevant in an enthusiast keyboard (we aren't sending huge current through the switches, and at least I'd hope that enthusiasts with expensive keyboards aren't hammering on them with carpentry tools). Hysteresis control isn't significantly different than what you already find in modern mechanical switches, and there aren't any additional moving parts inherent to a magnetic reed switch (although designers are free to over-complicate things if they desire).

Their major benefits on the other hand involve decoupling the physical button from the switch actuation (which allows for much more flexible design options, easier maintenance, etc), and completely sealed switch contacts that are immune to dust and other ingress.

A lesser but still valid benefit is longevity if properly cared for. As long as you aren't bashing the glass tubes or overloading the switches, they should significantly outlast mechanical switches.

The added costs are the real barrier to magnetic switches in keyboards, but enthusiast keyboards have never been particularly cheap.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> A well designed magnetic reed switch would actually be ideal for a keyboard.
> 
> Their major disadvantages are irrelevant in an enthusiast keyboard (we aren't sending huge current through the switches, and at least I'd hope that enthusiasts with expensive keyboards aren't hammering on them with carpentry tools). Hysteresis control isn't significantly different than what you already find in modern mechanical switches, and there aren't any additional moving parts inherent to a magnetic reed switch (although designers are free to over-complicate things if they desire).
> 
> Their major benefits on the other hand involve decoupling the physical button from the switch actuation (which allows for much more flexible design options, easier maintenance, etc), and completely sealed switch contacts that are immune to dust and other ingress.
> 
> A lesser but still valid benefit is longevity if properly cared for. As long as you aren't bashing the glass tubes or overloading the switches, they should significantly outlast mechanical switches.
> 
> The added costs are the real barrier to magnetic switches in keyboards, but enthusiast keyboards have never been particularly cheap.


DIY might be a hard sell. I am looking from the perspective of needing a different skill set on top of soldering and simple mechanical parts, so the average enthusiast (an extremely niche user as it is) may not have the resources to do it him/herself. Companies doing it using experienced workers and technicians has potential though, I will agree.

Anyone got links to these Chinese boards using magnetic switches?


----------



## DillonHightower

i have big heavy hands and i hated reds. Bule are the only way to go after using them . I love feeling the click , then noise is awesome as well


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> DIY might be a hard sell. I am looking from the perspective of needing a different skill set on top of soldering and simple mechanical parts, so the average enthusiast (an extremely niche user as it is) may not have the resources to do it him/herself. Companies doing it using experienced workers and technicians has potential though, I will agree.
> 
> Anyone got links to these Chinese boards using magnetic switches?


I unfortunately do not know of any magnetic reed switch keyboards still in production.

Optical switches on the other hand are starting to get a little traction between A4tech's LightStrike and Adomax's Flaretech switches.

I can't really see any advantage to optical switches over magnetic switches when it comes to keyboard design, although they still outclass mechanical switches in many ways.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helliace*
> 
> Gateron switches are not similar but are actually better than the Cherry MX counterparts.


not similar? it's pretty much a 1:1 replica.
but i agree that a difference in smoothness of stroke makes a big difference in how nice a switch feels. i'm not arguing that gaterons are better or worse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> As far as magnetic switches go, Honeywell has had them for ages. There are a lot of moving parts and electronics adding failure points, and hysteresis is hard to control so I am surprised it is getting used again. It's not like the longevity is a factor these days with enthusiasts replacing keyboards well before lifetime.


yeah, but that was in the 60s or 70s or whatever. the reason i brought them up is because it's new for magnetic-based switches to be in new / usb keyboards. those switches pretty much last forever unless treated absolutely terribly. unlike something like cherries which will wear, and you have to deal with debouncing.

but i can imagine they might be too expensive for esports. tbh i think we'll be stuck with cherry mx and their clones for a while. if only because of familiarity and relatively low cost

edit: link to deskthority or link to geekhack
- the mount is cherry mx compatible so you can find a ton of keycaps for it
- nkey rollover
- rgb lighting
- and it's water proof, lol

apparently this will be the keyboard for the groupbuy:


----------



## drazah

I will agree also that Gateron switches are noticeably smoother than MX Cherry switches. I have a switch tester with a few MX Cherry Reds in it and my current keyboard is all Gateron Reds. its much smoother and lighter, you can even notice the smoother plastic stem on the Gateron switch as compared to the MX Cherry red. Gateron makes a quality "knock-off" MX Cherry, don't they also produce the purple Zealio switch which is hailed as one of the top-tier switches up there with Topres and Matias?


----------

